# Grumpy Dog



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur is really grumpy at the moment. He has had a sore paw/leg for a few weeks now that the vet said was a lick granuloma which he is doing out of habit. We are trying to break this and get his leg right but Im not sure if this is the reason for his overall grumpyness. 

We were away on holiday last week and we left Arthur with my parents - they love him to bits and have a fantastic garden and walk him regularly (although not off lead). but im wondering if being left and having a sore paw has upset him (i know this sounds soft but he really is under a cloud at the moment!!). 

Most worryingly he growled at my eldest daughter for no reason we can see, he then also growled at me when I told him to go in his bed (time out) for growling at her. He is usually the most chilled out soft gentle little boy and its not like him at all. 

Im not sure if he thinks the children will hurt is paw and is warning them off before they get too near? Do you think he is bothered about being put out of his routine last week and being left? Any ideas suggestions on how to cheer up a down inthe dumps dog greatly welcomed.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He is almost certainly going to be more defensive and likely to grumble if he is sore and thinks the children might hurt his sore paw so I would suggest not approaching him and letting him approach them for interaction for now (guessing maybe your daughter went close when he was resting?)

I would also wonder if the lick granuloma is a symptom of soreness elsewhere and that is making him grumpy - is it a front of paw leg he is licking and is it a joint?

To keep him quiet and occupied I would be using things like stuffed kongs and other activity toys to keep him busy and fill his time.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Its the left front leg just below the knee joint and above the foot, checked it for foreign bodies and vet checked it out said nothing nasty he could see and no sign of skin disease. We are giving him chews stag bars kongs etc to distract him but hes a sneaky so and so and has the odd lick/nibble whist he chewing!!

Going to give it a good clean bath tonight dry it thoroughly and cut as much fur from around it to get air to it, although Im tempted on putting one of the girls socks on it at night whilst we cant watch him!! 

Thanks for the reply


----------

